# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  TV FUNAI 21

## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Eχω μια funai 21 ΕΙΧΕ καμενο το bu808 dfi το αλλαξα αλλα τωρα ζεσταινεται υπερβολικα αν τ αφησω 2 λεπτα το καιει τι φταιει ξερει κανεισ να μου πει

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι ΟΚ, κοίτα ηλεκτρολυτικούς τριγύρω του και στην οδήγηση.

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ η οδηγηση ειναι ενα τρανζιστορ  x112 
                                                            Α337 τι ειναι αυτο το μετρησα δειχνει καλο μερικουσ πυκνωτες κοιταξα οχι ολους
 θα τουσ δω  οταν βγαλω τα yoke στον αερα η το οριζοντιο η το καθετο τοτε δεν ζεσταινετε υπαρχει περιπτωση για μ τ  υυτ

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ η οδηγηση ειναι ενα τρανζιστορ  x112 
>                                                             Α337 τι ειναι αυτο το μετρησα δειχνει καλο μερικουσ πυκνωτες κοιταξα οχι ολους
>  θα τουσ δω  οταν βγαλω τα yoke στον αερα η το οριζοντιο η το καθετο τοτε δεν ζεσταινετε υπαρχει περιπτωση για μ τ  υυτ


 οταν παιζει στον λιγο χρονο που την αφηνω ολα ειναι κανονικα

----------


## vagionline

μη πειραζεισ το τραντζιστορ μονο τουσ πυκνωτες ειδικα εχει εναν 10 μf

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο εχω δει μερικους πυκνωτας τουσ μετρησα με καπασιτομετρο και δεν τουσ αλλαξα 
θα τουσ ξαναδω αποκλειεται να φταιει ο μτ

----------


## vagionline

οχι οσεσ φωρεσ και να μου ετειχε αυτη η βλαβη ετσι την εκανα πετα και το μπουστερ προλιπτικα ο μιχαλησ ο πατερελης εισαι?

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

οχι Γιωργο αλλοσ ειμαι δηλαδη ν αλλαξω ολουσ τους ηλεκτρολυτικους γυρω απο την υυτ αποκλειεισ τον μτ

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

αυριο θα  σου πω τι εγινε


> οχι Γιωργο αλλοσ ειμαι δηλαδη ν αλλαξω ολουσ τους ηλεκτρολυτικους γυρω απο την υυτ αποκλειεισ τον μτ

----------


## giorgos88

καλησπερα αλλαξε τον ηλεκτρολυτικο στα 160v στην υψηλη κ ας μετραει καλος αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου χει τυχη αρκετες φορες

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο αυριο το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μιχάλη,αντί να βγάζεις τους πυκνωτές και να τους μετράς(αναξιόπιστο), κόλλα παράλληλα από κάτω καινούριους με χαμηλότερη τιμή χωρ/τας.

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Καλησπερα εχω αλλαξει ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικουσ και τοπ προβλημα παραμενει και τους booster

----------


## giorgos88

μετα απο ποση ωρα το καει το bu?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ποιό  μοντέλο είναι η  τν;

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο καλησπερα εχω αλλαξει ολουσ τους πυκνωτας τουσ μετρησα με οργανο αλλα εβαλα καινουργιους
 επισης και διοδους το καιει το τρανζιστορ το πολυ σε δεκα λεπτα οταν βγαλω τα yoke  στον αερα τοτε δεν ζεσταινετε αποκλειεισ μτ

----------


## giorgos88

ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ Κ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Νικο αθριο θα σου πω το μοντελο ειναι σχετικα καινουργια η tv το μοντελο βοηθαει για την εντοπιση της βλαβης
και αλλη φορα ετυχε τετοια tv ηταν ομως blu sky περιπου ιδιο σασσι και αυτη ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα και κατεληξα να την εγκαταλειψω

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο μπορω να βρω τετοιο μτ που  βρισκεσαι στισ Σερρες

----------


## giorgos88

Στο λευκωνα ειμαι εγω λογικα θα βρεις μετ/τη παντως εμενα οσες μου τυχαν με την περιπτωση σου ηταν ο πυκνωτης 33m/160v

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο αυριο θα βαλω αλλον πυκνωτη 33 mf kai μετα μαλλον για μτ θα βρω εδω στη στοα

----------


## sv9gph

Μιχάλη άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή που βρίσκεται δίπλα από το ολοκληρωμένο του παλμοτροφοδοτηκου συνήθως είναι 33mf 50v , βγάλε τον μετασχηματιστή και το bu στον αέρα και βαλε λάμπα για φορτίο και μέτρα τι τάση βρίσκεις , όλα αυτά με προσοχή , να αλλάξεις όλους τους πυκνωτές με καινούργιους όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά , αν εξακολουθεί να σου κάνει τα ίδια πηγενετη σε μάστορα

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γεια σου Γιαννηαυτο τον πυκνωτη δεν τον ειδα καθολου τι σχεση εχει τους αλλους τουσ αλλαξα ειναι στο τροφοδοτικο αυτοσ που λες

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο τον αλλαξα τιποτα παλι

----------


## sv9gph

Αυτός καθορίζει σε τι τάση θα δουλέψει το τροφοδοτικό , ίσως να σου κάνει υπέρταση το τροφοδοτικό και να σου τρώει το bu

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το σασι πρεπει να ειναι το 11ακ30, δε καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλαζετε τους πυκνωτες χωρις να φταινε,και το προβλημα ειναι αλλου 
για το χ112  που εγραψες ειναι το stx112 και ειναι darlington για πες πως το μετρησες;
εγω θα εβαζα τον παλμογραφο στη βαση του βυ808  και θα μετρουσα η συχνοτητα ειναι   15,625hz;  σε χρονο 64μs και θα το ειχα λυσει το προβλημα, φταιει το κυκλωμα τις ταλαντωσης ή φταιει ο μ/τ  υψηλης.

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

> το σασι πρεπει να ειναι το 11ακ30, δε καταλαβαινω γιατι αλλαζετε τους πυκνωτες χωρις να φταινε,και το προβλημα ειναι αλλου 
> για το χ112  που εγραψες ειναι το stx112 και ειναι darlington για πες πως το μετρησες;
> εγω θα εβαζα τον παλμογραφο στη βαση του βυ808  και θα μετρουσα η συχνοτητα ειναι   15,625hz;  σε χρονο 64μs και θα το ειχα λυσει το προβλημα, φταιει το κυκλωμα τις ταλαντωσης ή φταιει ο μ/τ  υψηλης.


Νικο παλμογραφο δεν εβαλα αλλα μπορω να βαλω και εστω οτι παρω αυτα που γραφεισ δεδομενο οτι η τv παιζει κανονικα για χρονο δεκα λεπτα  το χ111 το εβαλα στο τρανζιστορομετρο και υπολογιζω να ειναι καλο ομως πωσ θα λυθει το προβλημα οι πυκνωτεσ ειναι καλοι ο μτ γιατι να φταιει ομωσ αφου παιζει κανονικα για τον χρονο που παιζει

----------


## tsalik

Πρόσεξε το bu808 που βάζεις.Πρόσφατα είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ζεματούσε.'Οταν έβαλα άλλης μάρκας το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο τι μαρκα να βαλω παντως αυτα που εβαλα πιστευω να ηταν διαφορετικες μαρκες αυριο θα δουμε ευχαριστω

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Τελικα η funai εγινε η βλαβη ηταν στον πυκνωτη τον συζεικτικο απο τη βαση του
σχ111 στο βu808dfi εδειχνε χωριτικοτητα 5 μf και ηταν κανονοκα 10 μf 50v ηταν ο μοναδικος που δεν 
ειχα δει σας ευχαριστω ολους  για τις απαντησεις

----------


## vagionline

αν ειχες προσεξει αυτα που σου εγραφα στο πρωτο μηνυμα θα την εκανες γρηγορα σου ειχα πει οτι φταιει ο 10 μF αλλα δεν τον αλλαξες!!!!

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Γιωργο τους αλλαξα ολουσς αυτοσ μου διεφυγε  νομιζα οτι τον ειδα ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------

